# De-glossing shellac



## MIKA (Jul 13, 2012)

Hello all... As my first post, I thank you in advance for sharing your time and knowledge. I am a hobiest with a long time interest in early American Arts & Crafts furniture. Often, I have purchased a table which has at some time in its being, received a significant stain. Years ago, I decided to teach myself how to remove these stains without sanding or mechanically removing any wood. This part of my story is not in question as I have learned to accomplish this quite successfully. However, once the stain(s) have been eliminated and I have tinted or dyed the surface to 'match' the original / existing color of the rest of the piece, I proceed to finish with shellac; being true to the period. I use thin coats with a 1 or 2 # cut and build up very gradually. Often I add tints to the shellac creeping up on achieving as close an overall color match as my patience allows. Now, here is my question.... I would like suggestions on products and or techniques to de-gloss the final layer of shellac. I have tried flating agents and do not like either the results or the inability of playing with the degree of flatness, not enough control for my needs. I have tried various grits and types of sand paper which has yielded better results though extreemly time consuming to achieve a uniform result, especially if working on a large area. Is there a compound which can be buffed or rubbed over the surface which would allow for, with varying degrees of pressure, control of the de-glossing? Or, any additional thoughts / comments are appreciated.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

You could try automotive polishing compounds. I'm not referring to the wax products, but rather the rubbing compound (more coarse) and another called polishing compound. (There are several brands available, I just happen to use Dupont).Doing what you want would take a great deal of experimentation, but you might also be able to use pumice or rottenstone to do it.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Shellac is available in different sheens however you are achieving this by using the flattening agents. Rubbing compound will only make it shinier. The only option I can think of is to rub it down with 0000 steel wool.


----------



## Bonka (Mar 24, 2011)

*De=Glossing*

I use Wool Lube and 0000 steel wool. I t puts a satin finsh to the shellac.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

Steve Neul said:


> Shellac is available in different sheens however you are achieving this by using the flattening agents. Rubbing compound will only make it shinier. The only option I can think of is to rub it down with 0000 steel wool.



Actually, the rubbing and polishing compounds contain grit that will scratch the surface much like the other suggestions, scattering the reflected light and reducing the sheen. I use them quite a bit to reduce the sheen of gloss varnish.


----------



## Rick Mosher (Feb 26, 2009)

I like Mirka Abralon pads for rubbing out finishes. Get the 6" pads and use them on your air powered DA sander with water as a lubricant. The 1000 grit will give you a fairly dull finish 4000 will be nearly gloss.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You can use Scotch-Brite pads applied to your ROS. Leave the sanding disc on and the pad will stick to it. Here is a chart for a grit equivalent.









 







.


----------



## MIKA (Jul 13, 2012)

I will be working on a small table top today and plan on 'playing' with several of your suggestions; many of which sound to be just what I was looking for. Thank you and I will update this thread with comments on my results..............


----------

